# Pig hut



## secuono (Jan 6, 2013)

It stays dry in there and the harsh wind is blocked, all they are getting since they are so dang destructive!
I'm just posting it because everyone else has pictures of their pig houses and I never cared to take one.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jan 18, 2013)

If it works that that is great 

Liz


----------

